# Water changes



## Cfoster88 (9 May 2016)

I have a 100l high tec planted tank. It's open top with no covers on. Due to this I get a lot of water evaporation, probably about 20% over the week. My question is, if I just keep topping it up every couple of days does this mean I could get rid of the weekly water change???

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (9 May 2016)

Cfoster88 said:


> I have a 100l high tec planted tank. It's open top with no covers on. Due to this I get a lot of water evaporation, probably about 20% over the week. My question is, if I just keep topping it up every couple of days does this mean I could get rid of the weekly water change???
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



From my understanding no, cause the trace minerals etc in the water will build over time; furthermore, i've learned the hard way what happens not doing 50% water changes, i.e. algae outbreaks lol


----------



## ian_m (9 May 2016)

You should really top up with RO water, as that is what is lost due to evaporation, so that you don't get increasing "salts" levels if you top up with tap water.

Yes, you should keep up weekly changes as that removes plant waste (& less fish waste, that can cause algae) as well as excess fertilisers and "resets" the tank to known state.


----------



## Cfoster88 (9 May 2016)

Cheers for the input guys!! Yea I've been struggling with hair algae. Think it's a mixture of being lazy with water changes, and too much light as I've had it running for 11 hours/day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

